# New MINI racer is here!!!



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Early this morning, 12:50 am, there was a new MINI racer was brought into the BRP community. Chris (ZOOOM) is a new daddy!!! A little baby girl 6 lbs. 8 ozs. and 18 3/4" long!! Congratulations to the "ZOOOOM" family.... There is another future BRP racer to whoop on TANGTESTER!!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Congrats ZOOM. We need more female racer's.


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

CHRIS & family, 

CONGRATULATIONS!!!

Great news on the new healthy bouncing baby girl!
Let us know her name when you get a chance.
Congrats on your daughter's birth and I hope she'll be sleeping through the night before too long. I hope your wife is doing well and that the smiles and celebration of the birth continue for a long time...
Newborns have amazing growth rates in the first year.

RAFster
David


----------



## 2slow00 (Sep 26, 2001)

Go Zoom!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Congrat's to the Zooom family!!!!


----------



## k1m (Sep 25, 2001)

What...., babies? 

Atta boy, Zoom! congratulations!


----------

